# Question about Canon External Flash / 430EX ii



## NICUmom (Sep 28, 2011)

I have had this flash for about a year...when I first used it, it seemed that the flash would fire all the time.  Recently I had issues, changed batteries, still wouldn't work - finally changed batteries again and the red light comes on - and when I press the test button, it will fire a flash.  But it will not always flash when I take a photo - what have I done wrong?  
I had another post saying that my Rebel xti was not popping up the built in flash - so I was hoping to get by with this external one.

I have an appt in just over week for a one on one photography class with a local professional. I want to make sure my equipment is working properly.  Any tips?
Thanks!!!!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 28, 2011)

What type of batteries are you using?


----------



## Overread (Sep 28, 2011)

Could be two factors to consider;

1) there is a small pin that sits under one of the runners on the flash hotshoe on the camera, when this pin is depressed by an attached flash it stops the camera popup from popping up; if the pin gets stuck down it will thus prevent the popup from coming up even when the flash is taken off. Google around the subject and there should be a  few guides to give more details

2) Batteries - it sounds a little like your batteries might not be as healthy as they should if you are using rechargeable batteries. First up unless they are the newer hybrid kinds, regular rechargeable batteries will drain down fast if left in the unit, even when its left off; meaning that a few days to a week later they will be much reduced in charge. 
The second problem is that if you are using a cheap fast recharger (ie half an hour or an hour recharge time) then there is a good chance that the batteries have lost lifespan as a result. A good quality recharger (eg one by Powerrex/Maha) will offer you slower recharging times (many hours) which is far more healthy for the lifespan and performance of the batteries. 

For hybrids most brands have their own out now though Sanyo Eneloops were the first to come out with the tech and are very popular choices.


----------



## NICUmom (Sep 28, 2011)

The batteries are new AA Duracell. When I'm not using it I turn the power OFF.  And I just put the new batteries in yesterday...played w/ camera for less than 10 minutes and got frustrated because the flash wouldn't fire most of the time.    As for the hotshoe - I cleaned it with q-tip and alcohol and googled troubleshooting and that was the best suggestion.  I've almost given up on it.  If I can't get my external flash to work I don't know what I'll do.  I have an appt on the 8th with an amazing photographer and I really need to get this flash to fire all the time.  (Sigh) - thanks so much for the wonderful suggestions.  This is a great website!!!!


----------



## Edsport (Sep 28, 2011)

I bought a new Yongnuo 468 and had same problem. I then bought the same flash you have and it works good...


----------



## NICUmom (Sep 28, 2011)

Edsport said:


> I bought a new Yongnuo 468 and had same problem. I then bought the same flash you have and it works good...



Any tips on what I could do to get it to fire all the time?  The red light will appear, but I don't remember if I have to wait for that red light to turn green before it's fully ready?  Someone mentioned the batteries, maybe I need to remove them when I'm not using the flash, but first I need to figure out how to get it to fire regularly.


----------



## KmH (Sep 28, 2011)

Does the 430 EX II go into standby mode?

It takes a few seconds for the capacitor in the flash unit to recharge after a full power flash.

NiMH AA batteries will recharge the capacitor faster than regular AA batteries will, which is likely mentioned in the 430 EX II user's manual..


----------



## NICUmom (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Keith for the battery tip!


----------



## Kerbouchard (Sep 30, 2011)

How close together are you taking your shots?  Is it not firing at all or is it just firing at a reduced output making your image look like it didn't fire?

I think you mentioned in another thread that your camera was dropped and the built in flash isn't working anymore.  It may be that there is some common internal circuitry that is damaged that is effecting both the external and the built in flash.

If it isn't a recycle time issue, I would probably try different modes on the external flash.  Instead of TTL, try Auto or Manual and see if it fires consistently in those modes.


----------



## NICUmom (Sep 30, 2011)

I have tried every mode - and it won't flash.  KmH asked if it goes into standby mode and I just realized it doesn't.  It won't flash on anything.... I need to decide where to invest - if I should start from scratch and get a new camera....or get a new flash - or (yikes) both. I have a few canon lenses so I hate to switch brands and I'm very much looking forward to my one on one lesson with a local PRO.  It's one week from tomorrow so I'm desparte to make a decision. You might be onto something about if the camera is having a problem, it might somehow connect to the flash.  I did not drop the camera, it's just that the internal flash won't pop up....I've googled it and others have had that problem, only I can't fix mine.  I feel like a new camera is in my very near future.


----------



## penfolderoldo (Sep 30, 2011)

Try taking the 430 off the hotshoe, switching it on then pressing the test button a few times quickly. If it fires ok like this, the problems with either the connections on the base of the unit or the hotshoe. For confirmation take it into a local camera store and try your flash on another body, and ideally try another flash on your body. This will at least tell you what you need to look at getting fixed.


----------



## NICUmom (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips everyone!


----------

